
Stop Exploiting LGBT Issues to Demonize Islam and Justify Anti-Muslim Policies - hargup
https://theintercept.com/2016/06/13/stop-exploiting-lgbt-issues-to-demonize-islam-and-justify-anti-muslim-policies
======
PaulHoule
True, but it is part of a process where the range of respectable opinions on
social issues is moving to the left. It's really something to see a Republican
presidential candidate coming out in favor of gays at all.

